# One of my other hobbies... (Lots of pictures)



## Honey (Feb 11, 2012)

I've been a shutterbug for quite some time... I thought I would share some pictures I've taken over the last few months. 

Soft, muted colors...











Black & White...






























Full vibrant color...










Hope you enjoyed them. 
:shy:


----------



## CT Grim (Feb 11, 2012)

Great shots! ..dig the architectural theme and love the perspective!


----------



## Honey (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks, CT Grim! I did an entire shoot of architectural shots of urban decay. It was so much fun. 

I love the silly looks I get from people when I'm shooting. Some of them ask me what I see, and I usually show them the shot. This past year I was lucky enough to buy the camera I'd been saving back for (it only took 7 years!)... I really adore it. It's a very calming hobby, that's for sure. <3


----------



## ascott (Feb 11, 2012)

Great photos....I have always been especially partial to black and whites---the sharp contrasts and the ability to see the smallest details I believe are what catches my eye in the black and whites.

Very nice


----------



## dmmj (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice pictures I am no expert but I know what I like and I like these. Of course I always thought hobbies outside of turtles and tortoises was not possible.


----------



## Honey (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you, ascott! I love the depth that black and white offers - and yeah - the ability to catch the smallest details, too. 

Thank you, dmmj! You make me giggle - "hobbies outside of turtles and tortoises was not possible." I laughed out loud. I've been taking so many pictures of Sheldon, that it has been awhile since I've been out on a shoot. I think the only recent shoot I've done was one with my son. But man, we got some cool shots that day!!

Here's some shots from the last shoot I did. This is my son, Logan. <3











This is his 'serious face'...





This is his 'really serious face'...





This shows his normal disposition. <3 He's a sweetheart!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## terryo (Feb 11, 2012)

I LOVE your photo's. My son is a budding photographer and has a few sites. We love to take pictures here too. I have almost the same picture of my son walking in the woods when we went for a hike last week. Only I left mine in color. Can you tell me what is the camera that you bought...please. As he gets more into this I would like to get him a good camera (maybe for Christmas next year.)
Here's a few of his sites:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/CuZ-Os-Photography/344540848903235?sk=wall
My son is the one with the hat drinking coffee and my grandson is a model...just starting out and my son took his photo's for his portfolio
http://www.facebook.com/pages/CuZ-Os-Photography/344540848903235?sk=wall
Some of my grandson's portfolio:
http://tonyspics.tumblr.com/

It's so great to see other's pictures, so thank you for sharing them. I love the one in the woods with your son walking.....


----------



## Honey (Feb 11, 2012)

@ALDABRAMAN - Thank you! 

@terryo - Thank you, too! I checked out the links that you posted - your son is a great photographer - a few of those shots really spoke to me. The camera I bought is a Canon Rebel DSLR... and I adore it. I found the exact same set up (minus a few other items I bought at the time) that I have:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005Z3DWMK...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B005Z3DWMK

It took me a long, long time to finally get it, but it really was worth it. 

Thanks again, guys... I appreciate your kind words.

:shy:


----------



## Zamric (Feb 12, 2012)

I love the B/W shots! and of the shots you have, This one speaks to me most! I really love how the treesroots seem to pull away and. Kinda like the Tree is climbing the hill after a meeting with the boy... both headed back to their homes maybe?


----------



## Honey (Feb 12, 2012)

That's really close to what I thought of when I snapped the shot. I thought it looked like the tree was clearing the way, and holding things out of the path that my son was walking down. 

The area that we took those pictures was always a babbling creek in my youth. I've watched that creek completely dry up over the last 20 years or so... the only time it looks at all like it used to is if we have major rainfall for about a week. My son has seen it after rain like that, once or twice, but he loves the dry bed to hike down.


----------

